# Christophe Hogwood Just how good is he?



## Haydnn (Feb 22, 2015)

I have searched this forum for the answer. Of course this is an opinion....I know....I know. I am re-building my music library and I am wondering about this guy and the musicians. I am very interested in Haydn and others. I need good recordings. I did like Doriati....lost it!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Christopher Hogwood was one of the pioneers of the Early Music scene when I started collecting CDs and although his output is somewhat erratic, there are many pearls to be found in his performances (as well as some recordings that might be better left alone).

It is difficult to generalise about his output because it was so large and so diverse - I'm sure that most listeners will find things to like as well as things not to like amongst his extensive catalogue (as the obituary here suggests http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/sep/24/christopher-hogwood)


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

Handel's Op. 6 by Hogwood is excellent.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

If you like period instruments, you can't go wrong with Christopher Hogwood. He has so many excellent recordings. 

He has a fine recording of Händel's Messiah.
His recordings of Haydn and Mozart's symphonies are superb. 
One of my favorites of Mozart's music is Exsultate Jubilate performed with Emma Kirkby.

He was also a wonderful musician. His recording with Christophe Coin of Vivaldi's cello sonatas is beautiful... as is his performance of the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Hogwood tends to be very different from Dorati, of course. On top of my head, other major compilations of Haydn symphonies include Bernstein/Sony, Davis-Marriner/Philips, etc. etc.

To me, Fischer´s complete set of symphonies is somewhat in-between the HIP style and the more romantically coloured school. I tend to like it, at times it is very good.

Russell-Davies complete set seems to be a somewhat hurried project to me.

Concerning the Fey HIP set, it has now been announced that it will be completed, and it seems interesting
MP3:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BFLG502/275-6269623-6185745?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006ZS78JW?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

As a side remark, Scherchen´s compilation is sporadic and has mono sound, but it can be very interesting.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Hogwood is always at least capable, and sometimes excellent. I don't know of any _bad_ Hogwood recordings so it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## Haydnn (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks...this is very helpful!


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

Kind of dry, even by HIP standards, but as gardibolt says, never bad. So, better than Norrington, not as good as John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I can only comment in passing as I have only just started listening to Christopher Hogwood through his Beethoven but he has impressed me, five Symphonies in. His recordings have a natural sound, devoid of unnecessary polish and the Orchestra sounds great for it. He isn't as dry or wooden in his interpretations as some had led me to believe.

Maybe not so helpful, but I would also suggest that it may be an idea to go on YouTube and listen and see what works for you and your ears


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

One note is that he will take absolutely every repeat, so his Haydn symphonies are a lot longer than Dorati's or Fischer's. I have rated some of his recordings positively, but that may be more due to Haydn's greatness than the conductor's.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Biwa said:


> He was also a wonderful musician. His recording with Christophe Coin of Vivaldi's cello sonatas is beautiful... as is his performance of the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book.


Speaking of Coin, his recording of Haydn's Cello Concertos with Hogwood conducting is easily my favorite cd of these works.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Speaking of Coin, his recording of Haydn's Cello Concertos with Hogwood conducting is easily my favorite cd of these works.


Mine too! I saw Coin play many years ago - he filled the room with his joy and exuberance and these shine through in his wonderful interpretations of Haydn's concerti


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Hogwood's recording of the complete Mozart symphonies are excellent - over sixty symphonies, not just the incorrectly catalogued 41.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

I do not own them but I liked Hogwood's Beethoven symphonies, especially for the first 6 or so, as I recall. I think that all I own of him is some Vivaldi, which I do like quite a bit.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Speaking of Coin, his recording of Haydn's Cello Concertos with Hogwood conducting is easily my favorite cd of these works.


I completely forgot that I had this recording. After re-listening to this, I completely agree and second this view (alongside Jacqueline du Pre)


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Hogwood has set down some truly benchmark recordings especially of Handel oratorios. His Messiah is one as is his Athalia with Joan Sutherland in the title role.


----------

